# Should everyone make a new siggy



## Thorlifter (Jul 2, 2008)

What do you think? Or, are you happy with your siggy?


----------



## Freebird (Jul 2, 2008)

I just put up a new Avatar Siggy, so I am doing OK. But there are a few long-time members with no siggy, hey what's wrong guys? {Syscom, Tim, Bill, Glider}  8) 

I think it's cool to see the different siggy's that people come up with, there are a few masterpieces - Les, DerAdler, Soren have some cool Siggy's


----------



## Njaco (Jul 2, 2008)

There has been a flurry of new ones. I'd like to see an area where the old ones go so we can check them out. Kinda like a Siggy Musuem. I loved Comiso's Me 262 shark. (I think it was him?)


----------



## Freebird (Jul 2, 2008)

Njaco said:


> There has been a flurry of new ones. I'd like to see an area where the old ones go so we can check them out. Kinda like a Siggy Musuem. I loved Comiso's Me 262 shark. (I think it was him?)



Hey Great Idea! We should start a thread on this...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice idea but I'm not changing mine


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 2, 2008)

Good for you Gnomey. Me either. There is a reason that I like the same old same old.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 2, 2008)

I wouldn't want you to change yours either, Matt. I like watching the propellors go round and round and round......


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2008)

And I actually put that siggy for Matt together for him.... I like it too...


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Im with you matt, i liked it when it was made and i still like it now


----------



## Marcel (Jul 3, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> What do you think? Or, are you happy with your siggy?



I just made one, next one will be in half a year or so.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2008)

I will keep mine. It is only the 3rd siggy I have had since I joined the forum back in 2004.

I really like it and I will keep it.


----------



## Erich (Jul 3, 2008)

why ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2008)

Why I like it?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 3, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> And I actually put that siggy for Matt together for him.... I like it too...



Yeah I've been giving you credit Les. Even after you explained to me how to do it, I still couldn't. Besides, I really like your choice!!


----------



## Erich (Jul 3, 2008)

no Adler, why change our sigs at all ~


----------



## ccheese (Jul 3, 2008)

My siggy was a gift from Wurger. I like it. I suppose when it needs changing,
he will change it. My avatar is ok...... havn't found anything better at the
moment.

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 3, 2008)

No reason at all Erich. This was just something else to discuss......and........if anyone wanted their changed, maybe they could request it here.

and I agree with Adler, he shouldn't change his as he has one of the best on the board......IMO.


----------



## Erich (Jul 3, 2008)

its a personal issue and for me no "new" thread was needed as everyone can simply work it out themselves ............. it's that simple like choosing and placing an avatar, almost all the serious military boards now on the net give easy to understand instructions


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2008)

I would be interested in getting someone with alot more talent than I to make me up a siggy in memory of my Grandfather... I may make a thread about it and see if we can come up with something....


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 3, 2008)

Coming from Erich the Chameleon?


----------



## Bigxiko (Jul 4, 2008)

no, but now you talk i'll change it


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jul 11, 2008)

I think I will keep the picture on my siggy for a while longer at least. 

But maybe a really great picture will come along and change that!


----------



## joy17782 (Jul 11, 2008)

how do you make a siggy? i would like one ,


----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2008)

Joy, go to the signature section and start a thread. Post a pic you like or want or anything that you would like to reflect. We can whip something up if you don't have any graphics program.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 12, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I wouldn't want you to change yours either, Matt. I like watching the propellors go round and round and round......



It's hypnotic!!  I get the same with my Avatar...


----------

